# New E unit



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do they make a solid state device for replacing the old mechanical E unit. If not is there a fix to stop the juice going to the coil without loosing the reverse/nurtal feature. Seem that if I hit a voltage spike the E unit kicks in. it also dogs the engine down.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John,

I believe the part number for a modern electronic e-unit is:

Lionel # 610-0103-100

I've never fiddled with one. Check with a local parts distributor for installation tips.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, don't jump on that E-Unit that TJ mentioned unless you have a D/C motor! There is an A/C E-Unit as well, but it's more expensive, that DC model can be had for $15, I've installed several of them, and I have one here in my hand.  I also have one of the A/C E-units from Dallee Electronics, it's their item #400. It will do either A/C or D/C motors. Also, it's Lionel 610-107-100 for the D/C only unit, that's a number that replaces the old 610-0103-100 number.

Here's the page for the A/C E-Unit I mentioned: http://www.dallee.com/E_Units.htm, it's $44.95.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good save, John!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you did say you never fiddled with one.


----------



## Konga Man (Dec 12, 2010)

A guy told me today that QSI made one, but it doesn't seem to be on their site. I was looking at the Dallee units last night. They seem kinda big for wedging into a loco; you might be looking at a tender mount. They ain't that cheap, either.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure you'll find a smaller one for A/C motors, they tend to be a bit larger than the DC ones. I crammed one of the D/C ones into a small steam switcher that was D/C only and I wanted it to have reverse and A/C operation. It was a tight fit, so I can imagine the A/C ones would be worse.

I doubt anything from QSI is going to be cheaper than the Dallee units, but I don't see on on their site either.

You can put the electronic E-Unit in the tender for a steam engine, should be more room there.

You could also take a crack at Building an Electronic E-Unit.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just fix the old mechanical and live with the bees.

I could not read that schematic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think this is were we quote the old saying: _There's no such thing as a free lunch._


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The mechanical E units have been working for 70+ years. IMHO the easy way out is to fix the mechanical unit. It has the advantage that it is not damaged by voltage spikes.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what "dogs the engine down" actually indicates. The coil on the E-Unit shouldn't draw enough to affect engine operation. Maybe that's the root of the issue?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

John, this could be tested by turning off the E unit when it is in the forward position and see if the engine runs OK. I agree with you that the E unit doesn't draw enough power to make any difference in the operation of the loco.

BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> I agree with you that the E unit doesn't draw enough power to make any difference in the operation of the loco.


Well, if it does, there is a problem!


----------

